# Hello from Tennessee



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi sweetwaterarabians - 
You said you were from TN; how far are you from Johnson City (TN)?


----------



## sweetwaterarabians (Nov 16, 2006)

*is that east TN*

Is Johnson City in east TN? I'm not sure I know where that is. Waynesboro is in southern middle TN. We are close to the AL/MS line.


----------



## horsebiz (Jan 20, 2007)

*WELCOME*

Welcome Tennessee. I am in Georgia but born and raised in Knoxville Tennessee. We have quarter horses, no particular discipline just pleasure.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Horsebiz, I'm very close to Knoxville. I thought about moving there in the near future.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi!! Welcome to the forum!


(I'm sorry, please see last post)


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Where are you from Mirror?


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

East TN

(I'm sorry, but I don't feel comfortable putting to much info on the Internet. PLEASE don't be insulted or anything  )


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Howdy newcomer


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Mirror, no problem, I completely understand. Are you familiar with Johnson City?


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Yep, I've never been there though, it's way too far


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

That's where I am =) So, we are KINDA SORTA neighbors.. :wink:


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Cool!! 8)  Howdy neighbor!!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

:lol: Maybe one day I can ride to your area!


(I don't think my horse would be too fond of the idea) :wink:


----------

